# Joyetech ego aio eco coils



## Imotions (2/1/19)

Hi guys
Do you have stock on the eco coils? Been to four ways 3 times already and keep getting told its coming in a few days
Four ways is the closest to me 

Sent from my ANE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (2/1/19)

Tagging @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo for you @Imotions
Hopefully they can advise you when they are online


----------



## Imotions (2/1/19)

Thanks @Silver

Sent from my ANE-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------

